# Slideout Storage On Bumper -> What About Ac Cord?



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey all,

I've been storing my slideout bars in my front compartment but want to move them to above the rear bumper, similiar to what camping479 did:










The only problem is, I noticed that if I put the PVC as placed in the pic, it looks like it will cover up the door for the AC power cord (which is hidden by the spare tire in the pic). I know some folks have the power cord on the side of the rig, but I'm pretty sure most are in the back, behind the spare tire, like mine.

The other question I had was that camping479 mentioned he was able to use 4" diameter PVC when he actually dismantled the bars (he used a cool pin-system to make it easy). I estimated that 8" PVC would be required if I don't disassemble.

Anybody found a good way around the AC cord problem? Can anybody confirm that 4" PVC actually works if you can dismantle the bars? I suppose it wouldn't be to tought to just buy some and see, it isn't that expensive.

Thanks! Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chet,

My shore power is on side so I can't help you there.

As far as the size of PVC pipe is concerned, you have to be able to fit them in less than 8"







I'll take a look this weekend - as I have been pondering a similar solution - but I am thinking that if you alternate the rails end for end (so the 'big end' of each rail oppose each other), they would fit in a 4" pipe.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I went the other way....I put a tube on the top of the bumper for the sewer hose and put the bars inside the rear bumper. I take the bars apart and stack one part inside of the other and slide them into the bumper from both sides. The pin that I use to put them together is a hitch pin that I got a farm supply store. It as worked out well except that the bumper end caps can be a bear to put on.

My electric comes out the side so I can help you there.

Gary


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Huh, I guess the non-rear electric outlet is more common than I thought.

Gary, As for using the bumper for the slideout bars and a PVC for the sewer hose, that would probably work. What size PVC works for the sewer line?

Chet.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I think I will do that for sewer hose soon, but I am WAY paranoid about theft. I do not want my slideout bars stolen







! Maybe a lockable version, got my mind thinking now..

Danny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

26RS has the side cord too. I think the rear cord is actually the minority, but that is merely speculation on my part.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I went the other way....I put a tube on the top of the bumper for the sewer hose and put the bars inside the rear bumper. I take the bars apart and stack one part inside of the other and slide them into the bumper from both sides. The pin that I use to put them together is a hitch pin that I got a farm supply store. It as worked out well except that the bumper end caps can be a bear to put on.
> 
> My electric comes out the side so I can help you there.
> 
> ...


My biggest concern would be the caps on the bumper coming off and loosing one or both of the rails









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You could always relocate the power socket.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I went the 4" route and mounted the pipe under the trailer. My AC cord comes out of the rear. The slide supports are held together with a bolt. You just need to replace the bolt with a quick release pin.



















Thor


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm curious why more people don't do as 76 cougar did - with adding a square u-bolt to the rails and just clipping them into the existing clips for travel? Is this more of an out of sight/out of mind thing to put them in the bumper/PVC or does the u-bolt method not work? I was looking adding the u-bolt because that seemed easier to install and easier to set up the rails. What am I missing?

Square u-bolt 1

Square u-bolt 2

Square u-bolt 2

I swear Keystone will never get rid of the slide rails - if nothing else but to give us mod-aholics something to do!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor,
I like your solution. How did you mount the PVC under the trailer?

Danny,
I feel your paranoia. I'm not sure what good they would be to anybody, but maybe the 'prank' value would be worth it. The same reason I check my rear slide latches - before pulling out - every time we stop somewhere!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Luv2camp,

I like the u-bolt idea, I haven't seen that before. Unfortunately, I've got the old "tube inserts" for where the slideout support attaches to the frame at the bottom, so my supports couldn't pivot up.

Thor,

Nice job on those PVCs underneath. I'm with Doug, how did you mount them up? Just strapping them to the frame lets them hang a little low. I never thought to put them longwise in the "gap" between the frame and the outter skirting (which is what it looks like you did). I bought 8 foot of 4" PVC piping from Home Depot last night along with the strapping and some caps, so I'm going to try and get to this mod soon...

Chet.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I put a 4" PVC pipe on top of my bumber for the sewer hose. I don't store anything in the bumper itself. I drilled a few drain holes and put cleanouts and caps on each end. I keep the long hose on one side and the shorter dumpstation hose on the other. Easy mod with great results. No rusty sewer hoses.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Will this work?









kevin


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Kevin, that is sweet. I assume that is the rear of the trailer, there is a space that passes all the way through on a 26RS? I'm trying to think if I would have such a space. I'm actually thinking that I don't, since it would have to go through where the hot water heater and AC power cord "step" is. I'll have to see if there is enough space behind those things to have a "hidden" compartment.

Sure looks nice though, real professional.

Chet.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, so the followup to my whole bumper-install is that I figured out that if I use 4" PVC pipe, there is plenty of space for the power plug. So I installed it just like Camping479's:










Like I said, the 4" works great just as long as you can dismantle the slide-out bars. To make that easier, I used the same exact trailer pins that Thor suggested:










I just had to drill out the holes slightly larger to accomodate the pin I got.

Thanks to everybody for their help. I now have a lot more space in my front compartment. Ready to fill with more junk, no doubt.









Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod, Chet!









I sure do like that solution Kevin came up with. I think I have room under the sofa if I go in from the rear instead of the side... hmm

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good job, looks great







. This mod has been on my list of things to do, and has been attempted a couple of times too, but I cant seem to figure out how to make the bars fit in the 4" PVC. I have the pins as suggested, but how long was the piece of PVC used? Are they in ther end to end?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Uh oh, just to be clear, I copied pictures of Camping479 and Thor's mods for my post. Mine look identical, of course, but I don't want somebody getting mad at me because it looks like I'm pawning off their work as mine.









On the 4" pipe deal, yeah, it has to be stacked a certain way. Take the round "bars" off the "H" bracket (hence, the need for the pins). Stack the "H" brackets so that the bottom of the "H" goes into the top of the next, then put the round bars agains the flat side. It will slide right in nicely...










I can't remember exactly the length of the PVC. Something around 6'. I just made the PVC tube about two inches longer than the brackets, just to make it easier to reach into the tube and get them (ie, so I don't have to fish for 'em).

Chet.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I used 4" pvc and mounted on the flat top of the spare tire bumper mount and it sits behind the tire but I wonder if a section of pvc square fence post would work better. the round is less stable on a flat surface dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I was just thinking that myself David. I wonder if the available post caps would be suitable? Well, I needed an excuse to make a run to Home Depot today anyway, I guess I can check it out.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nice mod, Chet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the picture is of the drivers side rear of the OB.
Thats a good idea about putting the access in the rear wall. I my case the bars would rest lengthwise under the sleeper.

With my floor plan the bars rest under the rear end of the sleeper, then trough the bed step then about 3" into the dinette seat storage.

A couple of tips. Locate the "studs" first. Then drill a big hole on the inside first to get your fingers in the wall to probe for wires etc. The inside inspection hole is easy to repair/hide since it is under the couch or cabinet.


----------

